# Numerous Earthquakes and Kilauea Volcanic Eruption Rock Big Island of Hawaii



## SeaBreeze

Hawaii is a beautiful place to visit, I've been to several islands there including the Big Island.  Sad to see the devastation of the recent earthquakes and big eruption of Kilauea, they said today that some hot lava is flowing up from the streets miles away.  Wishing the best for all the Hawaiian residents affected by all of these natural disasters.  Story here.  



> A large, 6.9-magnitude quake jolted Hawaii Island on Friday afternoon,  just an hour after another sizable quake, amid an ongoing eruption of  Kilauea that's triggered mandatory evacuations in Leilani Estates, sent  lava spewing into streets and threatened homes.


----------



## RadishRose

Very scary. That's the chance one takes when choosing to live on a volcano. I guess the hope is that it will remain dormant. I hope everyone remains safe!


----------



## fmdog44

Could last for months.


----------



## Buckeye

Lived on the Big Island for several years.  One of my friends is helping people evacuate.  I wasn't in an area in danger from the lava, but you sure can feel the earthquakes.


----------



## Lara

I read that the one in 1950 lasted 5 years. I can't imagine that's even possible. Maybe that just means "active" but not necessarily spewing lava all those 5 years.


----------



## Falcon

My  next door neighbors are visiting there  as we speak.  I'm  anxious to talk to them when they return.


----------



## Dragonlady

I was there right about the time it started acting up. Was part of a tourist flight that flew over it; also a tour that was actually quite close to it. Scared the stuffing out of me. Couldn't wait to get out of there. It's magnificently beautiful, but not something I have any desire to get very close to.


----------



## Don M.

It appears that there is no sign of this eruption slowing down soon.  Recently, the biggest concern seems to be that this lava flow my encounter a large supply of underground water, and create a huge explosion of steam that could hurl large boulders all over the area.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I live in Lakeport. They are saying it could happen. Lots and lots of small (4.0 or less) earthquakes lately....https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/volcanoes/clear_lake/


----------



## RadishRose

This is terrifying!


----------



## C'est Moi

My oldest son lives in Pahoa on the big island; not very far from the volcano.   I have been gnawing my fingernails for 2 weeks now.


----------



## RadishRose

C'est Moi said:


> My oldest son lives in Pahoa on the big island; not very far from the volcano.   I have been gnawing my fingernails for 2 weeks now.



I bet you have. He'll leave of course when he must but to lose everything would be so sad.


----------



## Linda

My youngest son has a friend who lives about 20 miles from an area that was being evacuated.  I need to ask him what he's heard lately?


----------



## rgp

Just heard on the news that....now officials are saying a huge explosive eruption may be evident ? And Island wide evacuations are being considered.

Keep in mind that this was the news MSM...sometimes IMO embellished for effect. Just reporting the news doesn't always seem to be enough these days.

Hope everyone is safe, and property damage minimal !


----------



## Jackie22

Yes, just read where new fissures have opened up..this is very scary.....I feel for all that are involved.


----------



## fmdog44

Just another reminder of who is in charge of this planet.


----------



## helenbacque

Maybe Mother Nature is letting us know that she is angry about the Great Pacific Garbage Patch.

https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/03/great-pacific-garbage-patch-plastics-environment/


----------



## SeaBreeze

My heart goes out to the folks affected by all this, it's not getting better.


----------



## RadishRose

My goodness, does anyone think a new island will be formed off the shore eventually?


----------



## Aunt Bea

RadishRose said:


> My goodness, does anyone think a new island will be formed off the shore eventually?



I was wondering if I owned the ocean frontage and the lava flows extended the land would I own it or would I lose my ocean front property.

Also, will the federal government step in to help the folks that lost homes to rebuild.

Lots of interesting questions to be answered.


----------



## Lara

Toxic Cloud called "Laze" from spewed gas in the air and white clouds of Acid as the Lava hits the water is a major concern that can affect everyone on the island so why isn't EVERY one leaving? 
It's time to Get the Hell Outta' Hilo mg1:. This is all so sad really.

*May 22...*.first half of video is during the night and last half is during the sunrise.


----------



## RadishRose

I would imagine FEMA would step in if the personal homeowner's policy excludes coverage by volcano or does not list volcano as a named peril.


----------



## RadishRose

Aunt Bea said:


> I was wondering if I owned the ocean frontage and the lava flows extended the land would I own it or would I lose my ocean front property.
> 
> Also, will the federal government step in to help the folks that lost homes to rebuild.
> 
> Lots of interesting questions to be answered.



Or, would that extension of new, attached land becomes yours?


----------



## rgp

RadishRose said:


> Or, would that extension of new, attached land becomes yours?




Nah...but your taxes will go up....


----------



## rgp

All kidding aside...rich / normal or poor.....it has to be scary seeing that all around them. And not knowing what _could_ happen ! All the best to all involved...


----------



## C'est Moi

Live feed on Youtube...


----------



## Lara

That incredible, C'est Moi. 

The latest phenomena now are* Blue flames *shooting up out of fissures (in Leilani Estates), that are burning Methane Gas. 

Lava is also messing with the Power Plant there. Kilauea is not fooling around.


----------



## hearlady

We went to Hawaii in 2017. Just a little steam to look at then. Who knew what was coming?
It was inevitable but still very sad and scary.


----------



## Vega_Lyra

[h=3]HAWAII authorities are handing out masks to protect people from ash pouring out of the Kilauea volcano....[/h]


----------



## KingsX

.


*Eerie blue methane flames from the Hawaii volcano*










https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/24/us/hawaii-kilauea-volcano/index.html

.


----------



## C'est Moi

My son and his girlfriend finally had to give up and evacuate; the lava is now within a mile of their home near Pahoa.   They flew to Portland Oregon on Saturday which is where they lived before they moved to Hawaii last year.   I'm happy that I don't have to worry about them anymore, but I truly feel for the Big Islanders who have lost everything.


----------



## Lara

I'm sorry C'estMoi but glad to know they're okay....that was close though...eek


----------



## RadishRose

Good that they left, C'estMoi . Only a mile is just too darn close, happy for their safety and for your relief!


----------



## C'est Moi

Lara said:


> I'm sorry C'estMoi but glad to know they're okay....that was close though...eek





RadishRose said:


> Good that they left, C'estMoi . Only a mile is just too darn close, happy for their safety and for your relief!



Thanks, y'all.  :love_heart:


----------



## Olivia

I just have to say it, it was ridiculous for there to have been approval for residential subdivisions to have been built near a known hazardous active volcano. Let's put it this way, Kilauea ain't Punchbowl Crater, and this is not the first time in the past years that homes have been threatened by it.  It's like when people keep building back up after floods and hurricanes in vulnerable areas on the mainland. And the whole of the Big Island isn't threatened. It's just that part of the Island. 



> [FONT=&quot]The current ongoing eruption cycle began on Jan. 3, 1983, along the middle of the east rift zone. By April, the eruptions became localized at one vent. Lava fountains built a cinder and spatter cone 836 feet high (255 meters) that was named Pu`u `Ō`ō. The frequent short eruptions produced thick chunky lava flows that usually cooled and halted before reaching the coast. However, in July 1983, the lava made its inexorable advance into the nearby Royal Gardens subdivision and destroyed 16 homes. The expensive subdivision was largely abandoned.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]In 1986, lava flows cut through the town of Kalapana as the lava made its way to the sea. As the lava field spread, cooled and spread again over the next three years it destroyed many homes and the Visitor Center in Hawai`i Volcanoes National Park. In March 1990, Kilauea entered its most destructive eruption period in modern history. Over the summer more than 100 homes, a church and a store were buried beneath 50 to 80 feet (15 to 24 meters) of lava. [Explosive Images: Hawaii's Kilauea Erupts for 30 Years]
> 
> https://www.livescience.com/27622-kilauea.html[/FONT]


----------



## Traveler

The entire Hawaiian chain of islands were formed as the pacific tectonic plate slides over the "hot spot".

It has been an on-going event for 100's of millions of years.

If humans still inhabit this planet 100 million years from now, they will be seeing exactly what we are now seeing. 

As volcano's go, Kilauea is a minor event. The 1883 eruption of Krakatoa, in the East Indies was huge. It spewed so much ash into the earth atmosphere that it lower the worlds temperature so much that it snowed in the eastern U.S. in July and was known as the year without a summer.

 But, nothing man has seen can begin to compare with the monster eruption of Santorini in the Eastern Mediterranean Sea, in 1646 B.C. Some archeologists believe it was responsible for the destruction the mighty Minoan Civilization.


----------



## Olivia

Traveler said:


> As volcano's go, Kilauea is a minor event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not minor to those people living there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The eruption of Krakatoa, in the East Indies was pretty darn big. But nothing man has seen can begin to compare with the monster eruption of Santorini in the Eastern Mediterranean Sea, 3800 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully, no housing subdivisions had been built there yet.
> 
> But I get you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Traveler

I watched as Mount St Hellen's erupted in 1980.  As huge as that was, it is still nothing compared to what nature is capable of.

http://pubs.usgs.gov/gip/msh/impact.html

Kilauea ? Just a minor side show compared to other volcanic events within the history of man.

At the bottom of the citation you will see a click-on "Comparison with other eruptions."  That will give you an idea of how terrible volcanos can really be.

Think Mount St. Hellen's was really big ?  Nope ! Aprox 640,000 years ago the super volcano under Yellowstone National Park erupted with a volume of spewed ash, 2,500 times greater than Mount St. Hellen's.  If it did the same thing today, it would destroy all of North America, including Canada. That is the one to keep an eye on. Guess what ? It may be waking up. If so, the survivors will envy the dead.


----------



## Olivia

Absolutely, thanks for the info, Traveler. I'm just glad that that the Hawaiian Islands were formed the way they were. Wouldn't hsve  want to live anywhere else. I love it here and all because my dad is from here. His father was brought here from Japan to work here on the plantations and then his mother came here as his bride. And, yes, folks, they came here legally.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Hawaiian Shore Turned Into Apocolyptic Wasteland*

More here. 








> It’s been over six weeks since lava fissures began erupting on  Hawaii’s Big Island, and there’s still no end in sight. New videos taken  by the US Geological Survey reveal the dramatic extent to which the  encroaching lava has reshaped the surrounding landscape, turning once  gorgeous beaches into a smoldering pile of volcanic waste.
> 
> 
> This  video, which was captured during a helicopter flight over the lower  East Rift Zone on the morning of June 14, shows the lava spewing from  Fissure 8 as it continues to feed channels of molten rock flowing into  the ocean. The channel is currently moving in a northeast direction  before it turns eastward toward the sea at Kapoho Crater.


----------



## RadishRose

Beautiful footage, although tragic for living things. I really do wonder about the island becoming bigger when this is all over....I mean in usable land.


----------



## hearlady

Oh....my....gosh.


----------



## WhatInThe

The lost home/house count keeps growing. It's not only about the structures loss that also means that area in general won't be fit to rebuild on for sometime. Hawaii already has some high real estate pricing partly because there are only so many places they can build. This will drive prices even higher because now areas farther away from the volcanoes will go up. 

Best of luck to all those affected.


----------



## C'est Moi

RadishRose said:


> Beautiful footage, although tragic for living things. I really do wonder about the island becoming bigger when this is all over....I mean in usable land.



I have read that there will be a lot of new land created, but that some of the "flow" makes kind of a shelf that ends up breaking off and sinking to the bottom of the ocean.


----------

